# Does the USPS creed still apply?



## Dave Martell (Feb 13, 2014)

*"Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds"


*I know that is used to work this way but in my neighborhood, since the old carrier retired a couple of years ago, not so much. :angry2:


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 13, 2014)

Everything that i've ever had shipped to me VIA USPS has arrived in a timely manner, about when I expected it. Keep in mind I'm in Canada, so CPS does the last leg of the delivery.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 13, 2014)

They still do that here in Cincinnati.


----------



## split0101 (Feb 13, 2014)

I would say almost always, except today. I have about a foot of snow on my road and I dont think that little truck has 4 wheel drive


----------



## JDA_NC (Feb 13, 2014)

Whoever said that was most definitely not from North Carolina


----------



## Reede (Feb 13, 2014)

Nope, not yesterday or today.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 13, 2014)

We got our mail today. He made it through all the snow, ice, etc.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 13, 2014)

When I first moved up here the old timer postman assigned to us came out once in a blizzard to make a pickup. He climbed up over a 4ft mound of snow 4 times to carry all of the packages out to his van and never once complained, even thanked me for my business! Well he's retired and we've gone through more than a few undesirables since then and the only thing that I can count on from my current postman is not to count on him at all. 

I still think the post office (overall) does a good job in getting my stuff out and delivered in good form but the postmen I see really make me wonder.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh, one another thing about USPS that drives me nuts is how they change their damn website every 6 months or so (it seems). Just when the glitches from the last change get fixed they put up a whole new site with new glitches galore. They must have a whole department there just making up work for themselves to do or something, it's beyond ridiculous what they come up with.


----------



## split0101 (Feb 13, 2014)

Dave Martell said:


> When I first moved up here the old timer postman assigned to us came out once in a blizzard to make a pickup. He climbed up over a 4ft mound of snow 4 times to carry all of the packages out to his van and never once complained, even thanked me for my business! Well he's retired and we've gone through more than a few undesirables since then and the only thing that I can count on from my current postman is not to count on him at all.
> 
> I still think the post office (overall) does a good job in getting my stuff out and delivered in good form but the postmen I see really make me wonder.



I have to agree with you on the old timers. I had a post lady that delivered mail till I think 70 (or at least looked like it) and she was forced to retire. We now have a new post lady, and well.... lets just say she is inconsistent at best.


----------



## Burl Source (Feb 13, 2014)

Not sure if this is everywhere but a job with the postal service used to be a career position with benefits and retirement.
At our post office they have cut most of the workers back to part time and the routes are serviced by independent workers.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 13, 2014)

Burl Source said:


> Not sure if this is everywhere but a job with the postal service used to be a career position with benefits and retirement.
> At our post office they have cut most of the workers back to part time and the routes are serviced by independent workers.




Well that would explain a great deal. I had no idea.


----------



## gavination (Feb 14, 2014)

I feel like it's essentially the same that happened with the rail and bus system. It declines and other private companies present better options because it sucks. Then instead of putting a bit more money in to fix it, they make further cuts to make it even worse. Until at some point it becomes nearly unusable.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 14, 2014)

Dave Martell said:


> Well that would explain a great deal. I had no idea.



Congress made the USPS massively pre-fund their pensions, which I believe was specifically done to destroy the institution of the US Postal Service. Everybody is reaping the rewards of ideological psychosis.


----------



## Asteger (Feb 14, 2014)

3 recent experiences: Jnat lost and never found, recipient at home yet missed delivery, intial post office fails to scan package. Not too impressed. Has me worried about send to or receiving from the US.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 14, 2014)

What I find laughable it their "tracking". Even it something is going to take 3-4 days to arrive the tracking info is never updated. Our local PO is run down with multiple fluorescent lights not working for over a year. The people working there are nice enough but they never show any hustle, doesn't matter how long the line is they don't call for help ( when you can hear multiple people laughing and having fun in the back) and they take their sweet time.

They actually called me last week to say they had a package that had my phone number on it. I went in and it turns out they had been sitting on it since August! The address numbers were wrong 1161 instead of 1611, but come on - my phone number was on the package :curse: why wait 5 months to call me.

Not sure why congress made them fund their pension at a higher rate than other entities but that is definitely a huge source of their problems. 

Our route guy is pretty good but no mail yesterday.


----------



## Lefty (Feb 14, 2014)

If it's completely stupid weather, then they shouldn't have to. They need to think of their own safety. Why can't we just wait an extra day or two? It's just a job. Trust me, as someone who is part of a group that LITERALLY has to be at work 24/7, let me say that there are times that we shake out heads at what other people go through for their jobs. It's only mail, and not a matter of life or death. What doctors, nurses, police, EMS, or I do, on the other hand....


----------



## sudsy9977 (Feb 14, 2014)

It definitely doesn't apply here....if it's more than a light drizzle I don't get mail....forget about garbage pick up....it's even worse....ryan


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 14, 2014)

I didn't get mail yesterday, but we had more snow than we've had in four years, so that seems reasonable to me. Was out driving around a bit, and figure it would take them several times as long to deliver. Don't see how everyone could have gotten mail yesterday--there just wouldn't be enough time. And I agree with Lefty--it's just mail.

As Bill13 mentioned, the "tracking" is often not very helpful. Sometimes 48 hours between updates--it turns out to not be very helpful. Maybe someday . . .


----------

